# Our new pet



## Shannon and Jason (Apr 19, 2013)

We just got him today his name is Butters. Not real sure how old he is I received him from a teenage boy who found him on the side of the road by his mother (road kill).






0.0.1 Tank sulcata 
1.0.0 Butters opossum


----------



## kathyth (Apr 19, 2013)

Good save!
Cute!


----------



## Tom (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh boy. I've been around a few of those. Good luck.


----------



## CourtneyG (Apr 19, 2013)

My friend took care of one, do be careful though. In the states it is actually illegal to own fur bearing indigenous animals, though my friend never had problems with the law over the little girl.


----------



## pugsandkids (Apr 20, 2013)

Very cute, it'll be interesting to watch his/her temperament develop!


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 20, 2013)

I've had several lol they make amazing pets!! Super sweet but have short life spans


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Apr 20, 2013)

We can to have em it ok. We generally release em when they get big enough to be fiend for themselves (still have 2 raccoons that come up to say hi occasionally)This lil guy Jason has decided we are keeping tho. 


0.0.1 Tank sulcata 
1.0.0 Butters opossum


Sorry that suppose to read We can have em it's ok. 


0.0.1 Tank sulcata 
1.0.0 Butters opossum


----------



## wellington (Apr 20, 2013)

So cute. Good luck.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 20, 2013)

Another member in here, Len, has one currently (or atleast last I knew). I have a few "wild" ones which think they are "pets" and if they label themselves as that, then they can have all the catfood they can find.  I am seriously thinking relocation is in their futures. Yours is a cute little guy.


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Apr 21, 2013)

He is so sweet he climbs his way up Jason and curls up on his shoulders and sleeps. 


0.0.1 Tank sulcata 
1.0.0 Butters opossum


----------



## Chinque (May 6, 2013)

How cute! Are you sure it's ok? I'm just double-checking, because if its not, you could get in big trouble


----------

